# Mike - Do you ever do radio interviews??



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

I work for Texas Medical Association and the committe agreed to do a health story on IBS and anxiety. I must have already called 20 gastroenterologists in the state, but to no avail. Can you recommend a specialist in Texas whom I coiuld call, or would you yourself like to do the interview? It would take about 15 minutes and it's aired across Texas sort of like a public service announcemnt (it's not live) Anyway,my deadline is next Friday .. looking forward to your response.Mikala


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mikala,This is wonderful news...yes, Mike has done radio interviews,and I am sure he would love to do this one. I will see that he gets this info ASAP.... or you can email him directly at TimeLineServices###cs.com also. Thanks so much!!!! Take care. ------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Hi Mikala,The quick answer is yes. I have bene known to participate







If yu would like to natter, email me direct on timelineservices###cs.com and perhaps we can organise something.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks guys. Mike, I just emailed you.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I would appreciate if you indicated that you connected with Mike through the IBS Self Help Group, http://www.ibsgroup.org Thanks,Jeff


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Jeff,We can include that as part of his title.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mikala1, this is great and please keep us posted.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Eric,I will. I'm doing the interview tomorrow.PS I'm on day 76!


----------

